# Stupid question



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How do you edit your profile


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

'User control panel' - up by your message notification.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> 'User control panel' - up by your message notification.


 :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorted for you


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Now that's service


----------

